# Spielsand als Bodengrund?



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung oder ist Spielsand als Bodengrund für den Teich überhaupt geeignet? 
Es sollen keine Pflanzen direkt in den Sand gepflanzt werden sondern in Pflanzkörbe.


----------



## der_odo (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

für gründelnde Fische wie Goldfische, Karpfen ist Spielsand nicht wirklich geeignet. Da ist Aquarienkies besser geeignet. Spielsand ist "scharfkantig" und kann sich leichter verfangen, z.B. in den Kiemen. Aquarienkies ist abgerundet, als Flusskies. Dieser kann sich nicht so leicht verfangen.

Wenn keine gründelnde Fische vorhanden sind:
Die Schicht darf nicht all zu hoch sein, da sich bei feinem Sand immer zersetzende Stoffe einlagern können und beim zersetzen entstehen Faulgase, wenn die Bodengrundschicht zu dick und der Sand zu fein ist. Bei Flusskies hat man seltener Probleme, da genügend Hohlräume zwischen den Kieseln sind und z.B. Faulgase besser entweichen können.


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Setzen sich denn die Hohlräume beim Kies denn nicht zu?


----------



## der_odo (26. März 2015)

Das schon.
Dabei handelt es sich um Mulm.
Wenn Faulgase entstehen und die Blasen immer größer werden, können die Blasen den Mulm anheben und entweichen. Bei schwerem, dichtem Sand ist dies nicht so leicht möglich. 
Aber wenn du nur 1-2 cm auf dem Grund verteilst, sollte es mit Sand auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Okay danke.
Und wie sieht es mit ganz normalen Buntkies aus?


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2015)

Was soll der Spielsand bewirken ?
Nur die Folie abdecken ?

Übrigens, die Pflanzen werden aus den Körben ihre Wurzeln herausstrecken. Könntest also gleich in den Sand auch einsetzen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Man sollte doch im allgemeinen einen Bodengrund haben oder nicht?
Die Körbe wollte ich aber mit Vlies auskleiden damit nichts herauswächst.


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Hallo !
Bei mir ist es Elbkies am Boden 1 - 2 cm stark, hat sich bewährt, vorher waren es um die 6 cm Sand. Der fing dann an zu stinken, also wieder raus damit.
Bei Planzkörbe würde ich mit Buntsteinkies 8/16 als Dränschicht benutzen, um eine bessere "Umspülung" der Wurzeln zu erreichen. Das rauswachsen der Wurzeln ist bei mir sogar erwünscht.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2015)

Damit hast du schon Recht ...

Ich habe in meinem Pflanzenteich Betonsand als Bodengrund. Ist mir übergeblieben. Konnte bis jetzt keinen Nachteil zu Kies ermitteln.
Im Ex-Schwimmteich hatten wir in der Pflanzzone 16-32er Kies. Der Mulm kannte sich fantastisch in den Hohlräumen verstecken. Nur leider diente dieser Mulm auch als Nahrung für die Algen.
Im jetzigen Pflanzenteich kann ich keine Algen entdecken. Die Pflanzen explodierten bisher und ich muß versuchen diese im Zaum zu halten.
Also durchwegs sehr positiv mit dem Betonsand.

Wie gesagt ich setzte die Pflanzen direkt in den Bodengrund.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Was meinst du denn mit Betonsand? 
Den Sand der genommen wird um Beton im Betonmischer zu machen?


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

@samorai 
Hast du denn nur den Buntkies in den Pflanzkörben?


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Ne Helmut, ich meine Pflanzkörbe. Im Schwimmteich würde ich faust-große Feldsteine und Körbe für Pflanzen benutzen. Die faust-großen Felsteine sind noch leicht zu handhaben und bilden sehr schöne große Hohlräume. Ein Saugen oder Spülen ist durch diese großen Hohlräume wesentlich leichter.   ....Meiner Meinung jedenfalls .....

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Nein, in der Mitte ist das Substrat!!!!!
Ron!


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Was benutzt du denn als Substrat für die Pflanzkörbe?


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2015)

pitdimension schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit Betonsand?
> Den Sand der genommen wird um Beton im Betonmischer zu machen?


Ja genau, der hat eine Körnung von 1mm bis 16mm mit einem Lehmanteil da nicht gewaschen.

Hier Fotos wie ich den Sand in den Teich einbringe ...

Gibt es bei uns in BigBags mit einer Tonne Gewicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2015)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für gründelnde Fische wie Goldfische, Karpfen ist Spielsand nicht wirklich geeignet. Da ist Aquarienkies besser geeignet. Spielsand ist "scharfkantig" und kann sich leichter verfangen, z.B. in den Kiemen.



Hi Christian,

Spielsand ist ganz normaler 0815 Sand wie er überall zu finden ist

Wäre an der Aussage was dran der wäre "scharfkantiger" als Aquarienkies hätten die letzten 20 Jahre alle meine Aquarienfische die gründelnden (verschiedenste Corydoras, Puntius, Schwielenwelse, div. Fiederbartwelse, verschieden __ Schmerlen);  sich oft eingraben (Dornaugen, Pferdkopfschmerlen, Stachelaale, Polypteriden , alle meine  Buntbarsche wie meine Malawis/Tanganjikas die den Sand laufend nach fressbarem durchkauen/Laichkuhlen aushoben und durch die Kiemen wieder ausblasen massivste Verletzungen an Barteln, Kiemen, der Haut davontragen müssen. Hats aber in Gegensatz zu früher beim normalem Aquareinkies nie gegeben

ein Nachteil bei Spielsand ist bei buddelnden Fischen der recht hohe Lehmanteil - ist noch höher als in Mainsand/Betonsand (den Lehmanteil brauchts nämlich damit er in feuchtem Zustand zusammenklebt und die Kiddies mit Förmchen ect. arbeiten können

MfG Frank


----------



## pitdimension (26. März 2015)

Hoher Lehmgehalt ist doch aber gut für Pflanzen soviel ich weiss.
Sind denn Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin buddelnde Fische?


----------



## samorai (26. März 2015)

Hier werden verschiedene Substrate benutzt, der eine hält Sand bzw. Kies für ein gutes Substrat. Ich benutze Teicherde
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/lyliana-will-dann-auch-mal.43648/page-7
Dazu sind Bilder und und und!

Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2015)

pitdimension schrieb:


> Hoher Lehmgehalt ist doch aber gut für Pflanzen soviel ich weiss.
> Sind denn Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin buddelnde Fische?



Hi,

ja, zwar net so stark wie Karpfen oder Bleie aber sie buddeln auch ganz gerne mal. In der Natur suchen sie im weichen Boden nach Zuckmückenlarven, Tubifex ect.

Lehm ist in der Tat für die meißten Sumpf-, Schwimmblatt-, Uferpflanzen ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil


----------



## der_odo (27. März 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> Spielsand ist ganz normaler 0815 Sand wie er überall zu finden ist



Moin Spielsand oder Sandkastensand bei uns aus dem Baumarkt ist gewaschener Sand ohne Lehmanteil und ist schon vorgereinigt.
Den Spielsand, den ich anfangs im Aquarium hatte, musste kaum gespült werden. Es wurde auf jeden Fall kein Lehm ausgewaschen, sondern nur Steinstäube.
Der Spielsand war ziemlich scharfkantig, quasi kleinste Bruchstücke. Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Südamerika-Becken mit Großcichliden, u.a. mit verschiedenen Geophagusarten und nicht gründelnden Cichliden sowie ein kleines 250l-Becken mit u.a. Corydoras und apistogramma.
In dem 250l-Becken hatte ich zum Glück abgerundeten Kies, in dem großen Cichlidenbecken leider scharfkantigen "Spielsand".
(In den Zierfischforen wurde mir rechtzeitig bei Corydoras-Besatz auch immer abgerundeter Kies empfohlen)

Die Geophagen (Erdfresser) wühlen, wie der Name schon sagt, den ganzen Tag den Bodengrund nach fressbarem durch, sogar noch stärker als die Malawis . Da sich der Kies andauernd in der Mundhöhle verfangen hatte, mussten die Erdfresser ziemlich oft den Sand rauswürgen und die Maulhöhle freiblasen, dies mussten sie mehrfach wiederholen, da immer wieder einzelne Sandpartikel hängen geblieben sind. Bei den Kiemen sah es ähnlich aus. Es kam immer wierder vor, dass sich der Sand in den Kiemen verfangen hatte, da die Fische ja einen Großteil des Sandes durch die Kiemen rieseln lassen.

Das wollte ich mir auf Dauer nicht ansehen und habe den ganzen Spielsand aus dem Aquarium entfernt. Bei einer Fläche von 250cmx90cm
 mit ca 3cm Schichtstärke war das eine Schweinearbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Seitdem ich den Flusskiesel in dem Becken habe, können die Erdfresser ohne Probleme den Bodengrund umpflügen.

Wenn man Sielsand aus anderen Abbaugebieten bekommt, kann man vielleicht schon abgerundeten oder weniger scharfkantigen Kies bekommen, aber bei uns in der Region finde ich den Sand als nicht geeignet bei gründelnden oder buddelnden Fischen.


----------



## Tinky (27. März 2015)

Moin,

ich habe auch etwas Spielsand in den Teich gegeben. Habe bislang keine Nachteile feststellen können. Im Gegenteil ich finde er ist sehr praktisch! Im Gegensatz zu Kies läßt sich der Teich meiner Meinung nach besser reinigen. Erst hatte ich auch Kies im Teich und musste jedes mal Angst haben einen scharfkantigen Stein durch die Folie zu treten wenn ich mal in den Teich musste. Auch hat sich der Mulm zwischen den Steinen abgelagert und ließ sich mit einem Schlammsauger gar nicht bzw. nur schlecht entfernen. Wenn jetzt auf dem Spielsand eine Mulmschicht entstanden ist fahre ich einfach ein paar Mal mit dem Kescher dicht über den Boden entlang und wirbele den Kram auf Richtung Pumpe oder kesche es gleich raus. Der Sand bleibt dabei wo er ist! Auch sieht es schön aus wie ich finde.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## olli-beyer (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch eine Frage dazu. Wir überlegen dass wir Teichfließ und darauf Kies in den Teich geben. Das Fließ zum Schutz für die Folie vor scharfen Kanten vom Kies. In den Kies sollen Unterwasserpflanzen rein und ein Sauerstoffsprudler.  Damit der Filter entlastet wird und mehr Sauerstoff im Teich ist. Was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2015)

olli-beyer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon??


Nix.


----------



## bilderzaehler (26. Juli 2015)

Ich fürchte, dass sich im Vlies nur der Mulm ansammelt und nicht gerade positiv zur Wasserqualität beiträgt.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ein Nachteil bei Spielsand ist bei buddelnden Fischen der recht hohe Lehmanteil


Der bei uns erhältliche Spielsand enthält keinen Lehm. Den braucht es auch nicht, wenn es der richtige Sand ist. Auf die Form der Kristalle kommt es an.


----------



## olli-beyer (27. Juli 2015)

Aber Sand verstopft den BA.....


----------



## spike1 (27. Juli 2015)

hi 



olli-beyer schrieb:


> Aber Sand verstopft den BA.....



wieso denn musst du den BA erhöhen mit ein KG- Rohr zum Beispiel so das du ein Kragen unter den Domdeckel hast denn saugt er kaum Sand an
Ich habe auch Sand (Aquariumsand) im Teich das bisschen was da durch geht landet bei mir in der kleinen Sammelkammer vor den Trommelfilter wird bei Gelegenheit abgesaugt und geht zurück in den Teich

Gruß Frank


----------



## herdsch (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo, also ich habe ja jetzt eauch eine Sandbank mit ca 20cm hohen feinen weissen Spielsand.....naja den habe ich etwas mit feinsten Kiesel gemischt ....ja und auf dieser Fläche von ca. 2qm habe ich 30 Riesen und Seemuscheln ausgesetzt.
Also die haben sich mal gleich alle eingegraben, und täglich wandern die durch den Sand...früh morgens ist der ganze Sand durchwühlt. Also da bilden sich auch keine Gase und noch dazu filtert eine so ausgewachsene Muschel mal 1000L Wasser am Tag....nur UVC ist bedenklich(Meine ist immer noch aus) Ja mal so als alternative.......;-)


----------

